

Ask HN: What's the best place to start? - tim0

I'm relatively new to programming. I'm fairly experienced at C and basic HTML/CSS, but that's about it. I'm not really sure where I should go from here. Should I learn C++? Ruby? Javascript? What's the next step you would take if you were in my place?<p>Any thoughts you might have, please share.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
It depends on what you want to do. Do you just want directly marketable
skills? Then learn PHP, Perl, Java, JavaScript, C++, Ruby or Python.

On the other hand, if you want to increase your personal skills then learn
something radically different. A variety of Lisp such as Scheme, Common Lisp
or Clojure would be one option. Another option would be OCaml or Haskell.
These are truly mind-expanding and will help you in the future.

------
moconnor
If you were my protege I'd tell you to learn Lisp. If you were my friend, I'd
recommend you learn Ruby on Rails.

